# Park vs Pedros



## msshort (Sep 19, 2007)

I am a shop mechanic and I am looking for a new set of tools that will be used on a daily basis. In the past I have always used Park tools, and was happy with most of the tools. I can get a good deal on some Pedros tools, and was just wondering if anybody has had any experience with them.


----------



## Megaclocker (Sep 28, 2005)

Some items are better in each brand.

Park tool multi-tool and cable cutter are way better. The huge Pedros pedal wrench rocks.
Cone wrench are pretty much the same. All the misc cassette/freewheel box are pretty much the same too. 

Park tool also have a lot more advanced tools.


----------



## msshort (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, that helps. Have you had any experience with the headset press or the chain tool, or the torque wrench? What didn't you like about the cable cutters?


----------



## 4slomo (Jul 4, 2006)

I buy from Snap-on for torque wrenches


----------



## spcarter (Nov 17, 2007)

As far as torque wrenches go I'd probably go with an inexpensive craftsman, you can get 'em for cheap and really how often will you be using it. I've used a park headset press and it was pretty nice (never used a pedros). between chain tools the pedros just felt a lot smoother then the park (although I do personally own a park one). for everything else I would go with megaclocker and just get whatever's cheaper.


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

msshort said:


> Thanks for the reply, that helps. Have you had any experience with the headset press or the chain tool, or the torque wrench? What didn't you like about the cable cutters?


The Park stuff is better in all respects for these tools. The Pedro's cable cutters get sloppy before the parks and cutting edge chips easier. If you're going to be a pro wrench buy the Pedro's stuff and make an informed decision. My professional dream kit would include tools from almost every maker, but I usually use what I have which is generally Park.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Pedro's tools are garbage and more based in the "cool" or image factor. Overpriced junk, simply put.


----------



## plume (May 26, 2006)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> Pedro's tools are garbage and more based in the "cool" or image factor. Overpriced junk, simply put.


Very true. Our shop made the mistake of investing in three complete Pedros benches - I'm not a fan in general, I'll tell you the tools that I do like because that'd be easier!

Star nut setting tool is NICE
No problems with the crank pullers
cone wrenches, but how do you mess that up?
the l bend allens are generally what I use
The tire levers, ok, silly maybe but they're the best I've used.

that's it. We had to replace all the head set presses with one dedicated Park Tool, almost everything that Park does is superior to Pedros - Pedros stuff is OK for the home mechanic but for day to day use most of it didn't hold up for us.

I'm in the process of building up my mobile kit and most of it is BLUE!


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I picked up some Wiha Magic Ring hexes this past weekend. They were the ones that hold bolts that I was going to get a couple years ago until I found Bondhus made their own with a different system that actually works better and doesn't weaken the tool. Anyhow, Wiha generally makes EXPENSIVE and high end stuff.

I'll throw up my thoughts another time, but really, as plain as Bondhus hexes are, I think it's easy to get spoiled with them. The Wiha's are a disappointment in their quality and the function of the Magic Ring, among other features of intelligent design that exists in Bondhus.


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

+1 on *Jerk_Chicken*'s Bondhus recommendation. The thing I like best about the Bondhus "T"-handle drivers is they're balanced and you can spin them in your fingers for faster installation of some bolts. Hey, if you're a pro speed matters.

I'm a fan of Wiha though. I've had a set of Wiha screwdrivers since the early-90s and they are straight up my faves. Heck, my wife who isn't much of a mechanic grabs those when she needs one. She's even commented that they're really nice screwdrivers. I don't find their prices to be any higher than other good tools. Like many large tool makers they make a full range of tools, some good, some great, some junk.


----------



## Thirdrawn (Mar 22, 2007)

I like to have a set of Pedros spoke wrenches on hand in case I need some extra grip. The Pedros "diamond" design grips better than the Park "U" design (which Pedros also uses). They're useful when I need to work with nipples that have been rounded off. However, I try to not use these too often because they don't last near as long as Park spoke wrenches. If they're used only when necessary, they do good work.

All in all, for shop-level use and abuse, Park is the brand I look to.


----------



## sanjuro (Sep 29, 2004)

The more tools the better.


----------



## Dwad (Apr 26, 2008)

*Park tools are the best value & always a safe bet*

too bad Campy or Snap On didn't make Shimano friendly bike tools.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Snap On appeard as Wrench Force, but I haven't seen them in a while.


----------



## Thirdrawn (Mar 22, 2007)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> Snap On appeard as Wrench Force, but I haven't seen them in a while.


I have no idea if Snap On sells tools under the Wrench Force name. But Trek dealers can get Wrench Force tools.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

That was a collaboration between Trek and Snap On. Don't know if Snap On is still a part of it, or if they are bringing the quality associated with the name, since they have many levels of tools and different quality levels associated with the names.


----------



## Mr. Bil (Jan 23, 2004)

Thirdrawn said:


> I have no idea if Snap On sells tools under the Wrench Force name. But Trek dealers can get Wrench Force tools.


Snap on never sold the wrench force tools. "Some" of the tools were manufactured by snap on for trek. They no longer make tools for trek though.

In my opinion park has the best all-around collection. Pedros has a few items that are better, but park gets the bulk of my money for bike tools. as far as basic hand tools I by either Snap on or craftsman. I make a living with my tools so it pays to buy the better stuff. the average "home" mechanic can do just fine with craftsman for less. The basic hand tools (not bike specific) that park and pedros make are junk compared to craftsman.

my $.02


----------



## bighitdon (Oct 28, 2004)

i'd agree that most tools are going to be in park's favor. i do however like a few pedros tools:


BB Socket Holder - great when you need leverage cause of negligent people.
Cable Cutters - not sure if they are made by falco, but look the same. much better than park, IMPO
L Handle Allen Wrenches - the best i've ever used. i won't touch a park

the spoke wrenches tend to deform, park's 4 sided are preferred now. the crank puller is very uncomfortable.

that said, i also like the HG lockring tool with the guide. but not an issue to do without if you have a clue.


----------



## msshort (Sep 19, 2007)

Hey guys, thanks for all the help. I am definitely going with a mixed brand tool kit. I know what I like from park, and I'll keep using those. But I think I will try the Pedro's cable cutters because I don't like the park ones. I might also try the cone wrenches and headset wrenches. If I don't like them I can always replace them with park.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

Your hexes should come from Bondhus. Read up in the educational section of how far they go to make such simple things that much better. I just bought some Wihas and was disappointed in them compared to my plain-jane Bondhus hexes.


----------



## Dwad (Apr 26, 2008)

*I have a Wrench force Pump*



Thirdrawn said:


> I have no idea if Snap On sells tools under the Wrench Force name. But Trek dealers can get Wrench Force tools.


the air valve is a POS


----------



## -dustin (Jan 5, 2009)

I just put together an event support box. Not much yellow...


plume said:


> Star nut setting tool is NICE
> the l bend allens are generally what I use
> The tire levers, ok, silly maybe but they're the best I've used.


as well as the 4, 5, 6 three-way and 2, 2.5, 3 three-way.










Box took about a month to plan out, and I still need some tools from Shimano.


----------



## bighitdon (Oct 28, 2004)

just a warning, their cone wrenches are a slight bit thicker than park and i have at times seen mechanics grind them down to fit certain cones.


----------



## Thirdrawn (Mar 22, 2007)

Dwad said:


> the air valve is a POS


Yeah, the chuck on Wrench Force pumps wasn't that great. Wrench Force wasn't the only one who used the two-hole chuck design. Spraying some aerosol lubricant inside and working it back and forth kept it working pretty well. I've moved on to a Bontrager Turbocharger and I'm much happier. I'm sure it's all made by the same people, probably a good idea they let the Wrench Force floorpumps die out.


----------



## zoro (Mar 14, 2007)

Any comments on Pedros headsest wrenches? They seem to have a nice long handle compared to the Park which is double-sided.


----------



## Universe (Feb 4, 2004)

Cyclus make some nice stuff. Their star nut setter and headset press were very nice.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

A friend of mine uses their stuff on a professional basis. He recommends Cyclus.


----------



## forceyoda (Nov 12, 2005)

My experience is if it is made by anyone else other than park or pedros it will work better.


----------



## agabriel (Jul 3, 2007)

Since specific tools have been mentioned I wanted to add the Park BBT-19 is a much better tool than the older version .


----------

